# cpt code for removal of silicone (injected)from breasts



## rebeccacorralk9@gmail.com (May 5, 2015)

pt had bilateral breast free silicone injections. Procedures;mastectomy bilateral nipple preserving 19303-50 removal of silicone (not from a ruptured breast implant) "The silicone was densely adherent to the anterior aspect of the breasts as well as the retroareolar area. The transection was performed with a knife. Pt had round masses of silicone in the subcutaneous and parachymal foci of bilateral breasts. The silicone was harden somewhat mass like. I am sure if cpt code 19330 would be the correct code because the pt didn't have  breast implants. Maybe cpt code 19499 ? The insurance carrier is Medicare. I would appreciate any help someone could give me on this. Dx is mastodynia and free silicone breast injection  Ty


----------

